# Telecharger Ancienne version iTunes



## Staby (8 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous, vous savez ou je peux telecharger l'ncienne version d'iTunes, la 7.4.3..


Merci


----------



## gad1962 (8 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

7.4.2 :http://www.mobinaute.com/logiciel-40137.html


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2007)

il n'y a pas eu de 7.4.3

dans la serie 7.4
il y a eu
7;4 ( 5 sept 07)
7.4.1( 7 sept 07)
7.4.2( 17 sept 07)

beaucoup d'anciennes sont l&#224;
http://mac.oldapps.com/itunes.php


----------



## Php21 (8 Novembre 2007)

et qu'y a t-il apr&#233;s 7.4.2 ??
7.4  ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> et qu'y a t-il aprés 7.4.2 ??
> 7.4  ?



La dernière est la 7.5.

Je crois que la 7.4.3 est pour windaube.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2007)

tiens je viens de remarquer un truc
sur mon itunes avant 7.5
dans la fenetre au texte d&#233;filant la  version est 7.4 .2 (4)

peut etre Staby cherche 7.4.2 (3)


----------



## zacromatafalgar (9 Novembre 2007)

Toutes les versions d'iTunes&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Toutes les versions d'iTunes&#8230;


dans les nuages?
lire un fil et les liens  ca sert


----------

